# INDIAN Teenager beats tech giants (Apple/Google) to launch world's first smart WATCH



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

A group of college students from India - including a designer who is just 17 years old - has beaten the likes of Apple, Google and Sony to launch the world's first fully-featured smartwatch.

Called Androidly, the device comes with Bluetooth, GPS, Wi-Fi and a camera built-in. 

The £150 watch can also be used as a phone to make calls and send texts using a phone SIM card and packs up to 16GB of storage. 

*ANDROIDLY SPECIFICATIONS
*
Weight: 160 g
Dimensions: 6.4 x 4.2 x 1.4 cm
Operating System: Android 2.2
Processor: 416 MhZ
Memory:  256 MB RAM
Removable Storage: 8 GB SD. Up to 16 GB SD
Phone: 2.5 GSM network: GSM 850/900/1800/1900
Wireless: Bluetooth 2.0, WiFi B/G
Camera: 2MP
GPS: GPS with A-GPS
Sensor: Accelerometer
Screen: 2inch capacitive touchscreen
Resolution: 320x240


Although other smart watches, including the Pebble and Sony's Live Watch, can wirelessly connect with mobile phones, Androidly is the first to come with the operating system fully integrated. 

*Androidly is the brainchild of four students from India *- software developer Ankit Pradhan, communications professional Pavneet Singh Puri and lawyer Apurva Sukant plus teenager Siddhant Vats.

Sukant said: 'There are other such products in the market, but they mostly sync with a smartphone and are not phones in themselves. 

'We have ported Android on to a much smaller board and built a wearable phone.'
Puri added: 'We have all been friends for years now.



*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/01/article-2352647-1A9AE9A8000005DC-944_196x233.jpg Built-in GPS lets wearers use Google Maps on their Androidly watches

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/01/article-2352647-1A9AE9A2000005DC-703_196x233.jpg Apps, such as Facebook, pictured, can be download to the Androidly device 

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/01/article-2352647-1A9AE995000005DC-667_196x233.jpg Wearers can also make and receive phone calls on the Androidly device




*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/01/article-2352647-1A9AFDCA000005DC-338_306x305.jpg 


*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/01/article-2352647-1A9AE9AC000005DC-836_634x286.jpg 
The Androidly watch was originally a Kickstarter campaign. The devices can now be ordered, in black or white, from the Androidly site for £150 each 


*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/01/article-2352647-1A9AE99C000005DC-24_306x336.jpg 
Chief Marketing Officer for Androidly, Siddhant Vats, pictured, is just 17 years old. The other designers are all aged 24

Users can also downloads apps to their watch to upgrade its capabilities. It works by connecting to an iPhone or Android device via Bluetooth, then downloading the Pebble app to transmit software updates. 

Apple is also rumoured to be developing a smartwatch, although the firm has refused to comment on the plans.
Google is also known to be investigating the area. Explaining the potential of Androidly, the site explains: 'Multi-task like a super hero. Reach out for that refreshing drink in middle of an email, with full confidence. 

Read more: Teenager beats tech giants to launch world's first smart WATCH that makes calls and comes with a built-in camera | Mail Online


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting .


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 30, 2013)

ok, its too darn small to be a "real" smart-device. you would not be able to experience the full range of features a smartphone can give... and these little TWATS have the bloody temerity to say that they have "beaten giants".

The only thing this is useful for is a device for use while travelling. its not too useful.


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2013)

I appreciate, nice work guys


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice work !!! you show them who's the boss !!! 
No matter who makes a smartwatch, its still a very gimmicky product..nevertheless, gr8 effort by these guys !!!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2013)

I think screen size is just good, you don't always need big screen to do small tasks.


----------



## root.king (Jul 30, 2013)

nice work


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2013)

+1 to the job of these guys..
Great work indeed.


----------



## icebags (Jul 30, 2013)

interesting, i would like to know what processor they used there ..?


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> ok, its too darn small to be a "real" smart-device. you would not be able to experience the full range of features a smartphone can give... and these little TWATS have the bloody temerity to say that they have "beaten giants".


I just expected a little pat on the kids, rather calling them as TWATS. This type of mentality will usually shown by people other than India, when India did something good - sad to see this here.
Though it maybe a little step towards something new, they deserved an applause for what they've created with a team of 4.

BTW, its the news author who've written "*Teenager beats tech giants* to launch world's first smart WATCH that makes calls and comes with a built-in camera", not the TWATS.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 30, 2013)

Made in china - Labeled in india ?


----------



## icebags (Jul 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I just expected a little pat on the kids, rather calling them as TWATS. This type of mentality will usually shown by people other than India, when India did something good - sad to see this here.
> Though it maybe a little step towards something new, they deserved an applause for what they've created with a team of 4.
> 
> BTW, its the news author who've written "*Teenager beats tech giants* to launch world's first smart WATCH that makes calls and comes with a built-in camera", not the TWATS.



^ u seriously believe what u said? 

u really think if it were a profitable/ useful enough, those giants would have left it undone ? i give credit to the boys, they probably know the design part well to assemble a small android system. but the thats not something enough to beat giants. inside almost every android, there lies labors of some chinese worker, may be still working at a factory at some corner of the country now.

if it were elemental science/mathematics, then it would have been different, but in development of sophisticated hardware, no individual/ group of small individuals can beat giants.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting...hmmmm. I hope it's not yet another advertising campaign.

BTW , I don't find the title justified. And have to agree with the post above me.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I've seen such chinese product 5-6 month before. No sync, real android smart watches with a mini sim


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^ u seriously believe what u said?
> 
> u really think if it were a profitable/ useful enough, those giants would have left it undone ? i give credit to the boys, they probably know the design part well to assemble a small android system. but the thats not something enough to beat giants. inside almost every android, there lies labors of some chinese worker, may be still working at a factory at some corner of the country now.
> 
> if it were elemental science/mathematics, then it would have been different, but in development of sophisticated hardware, no individual/ group of small individuals can beat giants.


I said "_i__ts the news author who've written__ "_*Teenager beats tech giants to launch world's first smart WATCH that makes calls and comes with a built-in camera", not the TWATS."  *Arguing whether Androidly will beat giants or not is of another question. My concern is about the ill comment on such young minds. Hope, you will get what i meant.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh everyone...
Just stop fighting over who beat who, Instead get the fact that guys so young have been able to create such a good thing.

Just don't downvote anyones work


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

That's what am trying to reiterate here. You simplified me.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 31, 2013)

to the boys who did this. 
though these giants may not be the 'first' to launch products in the market. Apple launched the tablet much after microsoft launched it. Google just launched chromecast but their were products like those already from small companies whose business will now be doomed  ... Sony already has a smartwatch. 
anyways, its good for the boys...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2013)

haha redundant
like who is going to carry around this smart watch as well as a smart phone


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 31, 2013)

BOOM BOOM .... this guy is my friend ... i mean we used to study in the section till class 7 and then he moved to california... you know we used to talk on gmail time and again but i never knew that he will be this big someday. he came to the city last month and hosted a grand party on his success of watch


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2013)

I Bet you,Apple will release a smart watch,and tell We are the first in the world,we invented it and blah blah blah

He should patent this watch to make it android exclusive, like if apple makes one he can sue them


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2013)

ahem, get it's a phone... don't think it will replace the phone 

not entirely unique though


Spoiler



ipod nano 5-6 already have loads of watchbands
here is one from kubxlab
*i.imgur.com/IduLcps.jpg

there are some available on naaptol

and sony has droid based, bluetooth, wi-fi smartwatch *www.sonymobile.com/in/products/accessories/smartwatch/
*i.imgur.com/huLxkEk.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2013)

Superb work by indians...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 31, 2013)

Doesn't look wearable. :/ 
Nice job anyways.


----------

